

My Post-PRISM checklist - vertis
http://vertis.io/2013/06/11/post-prism-checklist.html

======
micheljansen
A decent alternative for Google Analytics is Piwik. It's open source and can
be self-hosted or you can pay for a SAAS version of it (though not sure if any
exist outside of the US. The interface is not nearly as nice or powerful as
the one offered by Google Analytics, but it's open and uses a simple SQL
backend, so if you self-host it, it can basically do whatever you want it to
do.

A good alternative to Dropbox is Bittorrent Sync and Dokku looks like an
interesting way to do your own Heroku
([https://github.com/progrium/dokku](https://github.com/progrium/dokku)).

------
blkhawk
Well I think the Point is that a self-made solution won't be directly parse
able for the $NSA. As a minimum some type of scraping Spider would be needed
that indexes the content. Then it would need classification. If everybody were
to do this then the job of automatically indexing social relationships wold be
much harder.

------
levosmetalo
Why would you close Twitter, Github and onther similar services? All the data
there is already public, so moving somewhere else and make it public again
won't change anything regarding privacy.

~~~
vertis
I pay for private GitHub hosting.

~~~
dualboot
I use GitLab extensively and it has an acceptable level of friction:value for
me.

------
rvschuilenburg
FYI: Move back to Android, install ParanoidAndroid. This will not help if you
are going to install the Google Apps suite.

~~~
vertis
Yeah, actually I don't have a good solution here. But better an open source
platform than one written by Apple.

------
taktix
Great list. Could you post your alternatives to each one once you're done?

~~~
vertis
Sure. I'll definitely expand the page out as I go. I just wanted to get
everything I have to do recorded.

